# (WA) Hash Oil Explosion at Kitsap County Jail



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2014)

http://www.kitsapreport.com/hash-oil-explosion-at-kitsap-county-jail/




*(WA) Hash Oil Explosion at Kitsap County Jail*​

PORT ORCHARD&#8211;Two Kitsap County inmates have been placed in solitary confinement after an unsanctioned hash oil lab exploded in the cell they both shared.

At approximately 9:23 AM guards were alerted by a loud noise that shook the entire cell block C unit.

The forensics team from the state troopers office believes the explosion was caused when one inmate attempted to ignite the methane gas from his flatulence which subsequently ignited the butane used in the production of the oil.

Jail Warden Tom Perkins reported that one of the inmates had smuggled butane gas in his rectum at the time of booking, and the marijuana was stolen from a guard&#8217;s personal medical stash.

There were no serious injuries, one inmate was taken to Harrison Hospital after feeling nauseous in an attempt to escape but was apprehended by police officers on location.

*This is the third hash oil explosion in the Kitsap County jail since the beginning of the year.* :doh: :rofl: Jail Guards are now required to give all incoming inmates &#8220;elbow&#8221;  cavity searches, in which the guard&#8217;s arm is inserted in the inmate&#8217;s rectum until the elbow reaches the anus.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> Jail Warden Tom Perkins reported that one of the inmates had smuggled butane gas in his rectum at the time of booking, and the marijuana was stolen from a guards personal medical stash.


 

 in his rectum....?   :**:


----------



## roots69 (Jun 3, 2014)

Uh...... Nevermind!! :bolt:


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

> the marijuana was stolen from a guard&#8217;s personal medical stash.


 

what is the Guard taking his pot to work for .  So I say bring charges against the Guard

    the Pigs


Ben


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 3, 2014)

MY GOD what is a matter with our u s a putting a arm up your rectum,that sounds imposible yes? Dont we have x ray anymore,man i am totally bummeed out they treat the inmates with no dignity. Icant beleave this barbearick agaist your butt. O i fond out what i did wrong i did not put my seedlings in cups that just goes to show me i learn new things here every day. im sorry for posting that in the wrong place/ 8:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::vap-Bong_smoker::vapleaf:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 3, 2014)

you're totally "bummed" about it...:rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Jun 3, 2014)

:rofl:
 ..but is this legit?
seemed hokey, and i can't find news about it from any other source?
not from april 1st is it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 3, 2014)

As far as I know it a real news story.


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

I called and its false.  look at the picture that news report is the same one KOMO news had.
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...County-jail-to-release-inmates-208445601.html
 Sheriff said that news report is not true and that non the officers have Medical Marijuana clearance 

So Im with Kaotik and say this is Bull


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2014)

I say it was an inside job.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

lol duck


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2014)

the whole story really stinks like crap


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeezus!!!! The whole thing has a ton of *** points in it


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

I think they need to dig deeper for the facts.  :rofl:


okay I'm done....lol...


----------

